

Growing a Monetized Userbase - ivankirigin
http://blog.yesgraph.com/growing-monetized-userbase/

======
ivankirigin
I'm surprised there isn't a slideshare + video service out there. Using
YouTube + Slideshare seems reasonable here, but I would love to have a self
contained talk with audio and video to keep it in sync.

